# 24h Rennen am Herthasee 2010



## Delgado (21. Januar 2010)

Kennt jemand schon den Termin für 2010?


----------



## Mishima (21. Januar 2010)

Bist Du nicht da - sondern glaub Ich in ÖÖÖstterreich, oder etwas weiter in Ligurien? (Pfingsten, wie auch der Skyder Event).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Januar 2010)

Auf der Startseite www.singletrail.net steht "22.-23.05.2009  	Bike around the Clock 2010". Schätze mal, es ist der 22. und 23.5.2010 gemeint.


----------



## Andreas S. (24. Januar 2010)

mir wurde Pfingsten 2010 mitgeteilt d.h. 22.+23.5.2010.
Es fehlten aber noch ein paar Genehmigungen.
Wann ist Anmeldung- Portal offen?


----------



## Delgado (25. Januar 2010)

Ich bin gegen Pfingsten 

Eine Woche später hätte ich Zeit


----------



## Andreas S. (25. Januar 2010)

ich bin für Pfingsten.
Da brauch ich keinen Urlaub für die Veranstaltung zu nehmen.
Sa + So. Rennen und Montag frei.


----------



## eddy 1 (7. Februar 2010)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> mir wurde Pfingsten 2010 mitgeteilt d.h. 22.+23.5.2010.
> Es fehlten aber noch ein paar Genehmigungen.
> Wann ist Anmeldung- Portal offen?



schon ein paar tage


----------



## arno¹ (27. März 2010)

hat jemand zufällig irgendwie gps daten von der strecke?

ed: ist etwas versteckt auf der seite zu finden


----------



## MTB-Team Schaumburg (9. April 2010)

Gesundheits - und Sporternährungstag im Biwak am Vortag des 24h-Rennens am Herthasee


Hallo Sportsfreunde, alle sind herzlich eingeladen ...

Dennis Grüne, Ernährungsspezialist im Ausdauersport und regelmäßiger Teilnehmer am hiesigen BAC24
möchte euch und allen Interessierten, in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Biwak und PowerBar, eine Veranstaltung
der besonderen Art anbieten:

Zeit:      21. Mai 2010 (vor dem 24h Rennen)

Ort:       Biwak --> Info: www.biwak.com


Event: Vortrag gegliedert in zwei Teile:

Im ersten Teil geht Dennis auf die allgemeinen wissenschaftlichen Richtlinien einer bedarfsgerechten
Ernährung ein. Im zweiten Teil befasst er sich im speziellen mit Sporternährung. Hier geht er u.a. auf 
die unterschiedlichen Phasen einer bedarfsgerechten Ernährung im Ausdauersport ein. Im Hinblick 
auf das kommende 24h Rennen sicherlich optimal! Durch die Vortragsaufteilung dürfte auch jeder 
angesprochen sein/werden. 

Im Biwak werden tagsüber bereits PowerBar Proben (Getränke + Riegel) an Kunden und Besucher verteilt. 
An diesem Tag gewährt das Biwak auf alle Sporternährungsprodukte 20% Rabatt!!!!!

Um die Besucheranzahl und den Platzbedarf besser planen zu können, ist jedoch eine namentliche
Anmeldung erforderlich. Dies kann unter [email protected] oder [email protected] geschehen. 

Der Vortrag ist kostenlos. 

Jeder vorangemeldete Vortragsteilnehmer erhält an dem Abend ein kleines Verpflegungspaket mit
verschiedenen Sporternährungsprodukten und einer Fahrradflasche. 


Webseite Dennis Grüne: www.dietrainingsagentur.de

MTB Schaumburg
Peter Lang


----------



## Specialisiert (20. April 2010)

Tach zusammen.

Ich suche für meine beiden Söhne ( 6 und 9 Jahre alt ) noch Startplätze in einem spassorientierten Team beim Kinderrennen.

Weiss wer wen oder kann Kontakt herstellen??

MfG Ingo


----------



## MTB-Team Schaumburg (20. April 2010)

Hallo Ingo,

versuchs mal unter der: [email protected] ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hambacher 77 (26. April 2010)

Hallo

Suche noch drei Partner für ein vierer Team beim 24h rennen 2010 am Herthasee.
wer Interesse hat bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## #easy# (27. April 2010)

kann mir jemand sagen ob es eine Starterliste gibt? Und wo man diese anklicken kann?
easy


----------



## Olligator (27. April 2010)

Hi, findest du auf der Homepage der Veranstaltung oder hier

http://www3.your-sports.com/details/index.php?eventid=4205&lang=de


----------



## #easy# (27. April 2010)

ok danke Dir auf der Liste stehen wir ja schon mal.
Nur noch eins, bei den letzten 2mal haben wir das Startgeld vor Ort bezahlt ist das dieses Jahr anders?
noch mal Danke
easy


----------



## lone_wolf (8. Mai 2010)

... noch ziemlich genau 341 Stunden bis zum Start. Samstag 20°C und Sonntag 14°C wolkig aber trocken laut www.wetter.com von heute...

Es kribbelt schon - und dieses Jahr sogar mit elektronischer Zeitmessung (ohne Mehrpreis gegenüber 2009, Respekt!).

CU am Herthasee


----------



## zeitweiser (8. Mai 2010)

MTB-Team Schaumburg schrieb:


> Gesundheits - und Sporternährungstag im Biwak am Vortag des 24h-Rennens am Herthasee
> 
> 
> Hallo Sportsfreunde, alle sind herzlich eingeladen ...
> ...



cooles Paket 
lohnt sich ja direkt dort hinzukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiler (9. Mai 2010)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> und dieses Jahr sogar mit elektronischer Zeitmessung
> 
> CU am Herthasee



ein absolutes MUSS!  die verzählerei letztes jahr hat tierisch genervt. andauernd musste man nachschauen ob die runden auch richtig gezählt wurden(wobei das kein vorwurf sein soll, ich könnte auch nicht 24h am stück zählen und kreuze machen...)


----------



## Reiler (9. Mai 2010)

Hangschieber schrieb:


> Hey, da treffen wir ja früher aufeinander als ich gedacht habe .
> Hast du evt. ein Höhenprofil oder noch besser eine Garmin Aufzeichnung mit dem Streckenverlauf?



nein hab ich nicht.
ob ich dabei bin weiss ich auch nioch nicht...das steht noch aus.

es geht 2 km hoch, 2 runter und ca 1,5 flach. nix wildes.

anstieg ist leicht ansteigend und wird bis zum schluss immer steiler...wenn du zum 40.mal da hoch bist bekommst du defenitiv eine bergallergie...


----------



## #easy# (10. Mai 2010)

Reiler schrieb:


> nein hab ich nicht.
> ob ich dabei bin weiss ich auch nioch nicht...das steht noch aus.
> 
> es geht 2 km hoch, 2 runter und ca 1,5 flach. nix wildes.
> ...



das Stimmt, das "kleine" steile Stück, zieht Dir zum schluss mächtig den Saft aus den Beinen. Im vierer Team geht das ja noch aber vor 2 Jahren als Einzelstarter ......... ich sage nur "aua"!
easy


----------



## Reiler (11. Mai 2010)

#easy# schrieb:


> das Stimmt, das "kleine" steile Stück, zieht Dir zum schluss mächtig den Saft aus den Beinen. Im vierer Team geht das ja noch aber vor 2 Jahren als Einzelstarter ......... ich sage nur "aua"!
> easy



aber hallo...

die letzten 50 meter kriegste echt jedesmal das pure kotzen...man tritt unr  tritt...irgendwie gehts nicht vorwärts...

ich bin ja ein bekennender gegner des kleinen blattes...aber nach 20 stunden habe ich es doch noch den umwerfer entsperrt und es benutzt,...


----------



## Turm (20. Mai 2010)

So das Wetter scheint passend zum Wochenende super zu werden .

Trotzdem hat es enorm viel geregnet und wie ist denn dort insgesamt die Streckenbeschaffenheit? Ist mit viel Matsch zu rechnen?

Gruß


----------



## Benny_TSP (20. Mai 2010)

Nein... Die Auffahrt bis zum Höchst wird trocken sein. Die Abfahrt zum Lago wird allerdings noch ein bissl feucht sein... (wie jedes Jahr...) ;-)


----------



## Reiler (21. Mai 2010)

wenn der startbereich wegfällt, wird die runde kürzer oder? gehts da über den parallelweg oberhalb des alten starts?


----------



## crossandreas (21. Mai 2010)

Hier findet ihr einen Live Ticker zum Rennen. Klickt rein und informiert euch


Wir würden uns freuen


----------



## Benny_TSP (23. Mai 2010)

http://mobile.your-sports.com/detai...EVENT Presenter&CertificateLink=1&format=view

... Zielspurt... Der Link führt Euch zu den Zwischenständen...


----------



## #easy# (24. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute,
das Rennen war mal wieder  hat jemand ein paar Bilder gemacht?
gruß
easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reiler (25. Mai 2010)

ja es war schön für alle die ohne verletzungen durchkamen. alles lief fair.


an  dieser stelle noch einen pest an den hals gruß an dieses hirnverbrannte a-loch dass sich beschwerte als der rettungshubschrauber landete...
es hat mir die sprache verschlagen dass er sich aufregte dass er extra aus weiss der geier woher kam und jetzt hier nicht weiterfahren kann nur weil sich einer aufs maul gelegt hat...

hoffe das du nie hilfe brauchst...

wenn du hier mitliest-komm  mir niewieder unter die augen...!dämlicher idiot!

sorry leute-aber dass musste mal raus.


----------



## #easy# (25. Mai 2010)

ja das war leider voll daneben........ ich habe gerade da gestanden als der Heli runter gekommen ist und dann wollten doch wirklich die Deppen unter/neben dem Heli vorbei fahren..... wie gesagt da liefen noch die Blätter, so bescheuert muss man schon mal sein und dann noch als erstes fragen ob die Runde jetzt zählt  
Aber eins hätte ich mir mal von dem Veranstalter gewünscht, man wusste das ein Heli kommt, da hätte man schon mal ein Streckenposten an den Waldrand schicken können um die Leute anzuhalten.
easy


----------



## Reiler (25. Mai 2010)

#easy# schrieb:


> ja das war leider voll daneben........ ich habe gerade da gestanden als der Heli runter gekommen ist und dann wollten doch wirklich die Deppen unter/neben dem Heli vorbei fahren..... wie gesagt da liefen noch die Blätter, so bescheuert muss man schon mal sein und dann noch als erstes fragen ob die Runde jetzt zählt
> Aber eins hätte ich mir mal von dem Veranstalter gewünscht, man wusste das ein Heli kommt, da hätte man schon mal ein Streckenposten an den Waldrand schicken können um die Leute anzuhalten.
> easy



ja-das war echt verrückt...noch schnell drunter durch....

es hätten echt leute weiter oben die fahrer warnen müssen..absperrband etc vom unfall bis eintreffen des helis wäre genug zeit gewesen finde ich. aber es war nunmal so. ansonsten is der herthasee + orga TOP!


----------



## volki3 (8. November 2010)

Hallo.

Hier bei uns sind Gerüchte im Umlauf dass das Rennen 2011 "nicht" am Herthasee Stattfinden wird?! 
Weiß einer was davon??

Danke!


----------



## Andreas S. (9. November 2010)

weiß auch nix genaues,aber wollten die da nicht nen Golfplatz bauen?
Dann könnte es eng werden am Herthasee.
Ich bin mir aber sicher ,das Singletrail.net  Team wird wieder ne tolle Location aus dem Ärmel zaubern.


----------



## Benny_TSP (23. Januar 2011)

Servus,

kurz die Neuigkeiten zum BAC 2011:

1. Es wird ein BAC 2011 geben 
2. Es wird definitiv nicht am Herthasee stattfinden (dürfen) 
3. Eine tolle neue Location steht ganz oben auf der Wunschliste, vor allem Streckentechnisch... Mal sehen ob alle Instanzen grünes Licht geben.
4. Back to the roots. Begrenzte Startplätze, familiäre Atmosphäre
5. Das KIDS-Race ist fester Bestandteil des BAC, so auch 2011.

Alle Neuigkeiten zur gegebenen Zeit auf www.singletrail.net


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Januar 2011)

Benny_TSP schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kurz die Neuigkeiten zum BAC 2011:
> 
> ...



DaS ist super.
Wird es wieder an Pfingsten sein?


----------



## Benny_TSP (23. Januar 2011)

oh... sorry... 
6. Es wird mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder an Pfingsten sein.

@ Andreas: Heli-Landeplatz ist vorhanden...


----------



## Andreas S. (23. Januar 2011)

danke danke wie Aufmerksam.
Aber bitte asphaltieren oder pflastern.

Pfingsten ist optimal.
Jetzt können endlich die Planungen für 2011 beginnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Januar 2011)

Zur Zeit steht auf eurer Seite aber noch nichts oder?


Grüsse MIcha


----------



## Benny_TSP (25. Januar 2011)

Nein, erst wenn der Austragungsort zu 100% fest steht...


----------



## sun909 (17. Februar 2011)

Tach,
gibt es was neues?

danke und schönen Gruß
sun909


----------



## MTB-Team Schaumburg (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo Bikefreunde,

ab sofort ist der Anmeldecounter für das 8.Bike around the Clock in Diez eröffnet.

Ihr könnt Euch mit diesem Link anmelden:

http://www3.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=2&eventid=6404&lang=de



Das Rennen findet wieder am Pfingstwochenende vom 11.-12.06.2011 statt.
Der Austragungsort wird nach aller wahrscheinlichkeit der Vorderwald in Diez sein. Leider haben wir vom Privatforst keine Genehmigung mehr für die Waldbenutzung am Höchst erhalten, so daß der Herthasee nicht mehr als Austragungsort zur Verfügung steht. Es haben zu viele Biker im Vorfeld trainiert, und auch nach dem Rennen die Strecke befahren. Deshalb geben wir im Vorfeld keine Streckeninfos mehr heraus. Ihr könnt Euch aber sicher sein daß wir eine vergleichbar schöne Strecke mit allen Features für Euch abstecken.



Die Anmeldung erfolgt ausschließlich über das Web. Bitte leistet Vorkasse. Eine Barzahlung am Renntag können wir nicht mehr akzeptieren. Ihr habt die Möglichkeit ein Team zu nennen, selbst wenn noch nicht alle Fahrer feststehen. Namensnachträge und Änderungen der Teambesetzung könnt Ihr bis 3 Tage vor dem Start vornehmen.



Weitere Infos findet Ihr in den nächsten Tagen auf unserer Webseite.

Wir freuen uns wieder auf ein tolles Rennen und auf ein Wiedersehen in Diez!



Bis  bald im Wald

MTB-Team Schaumburg


----------



## KONI-DU (18. Februar 2011)

....was kostet denn die Teilnahme ?


----------



## MTB-Team Schaumburg (18. Februar 2011)

Die Teilnahme kostet 50,00 Euro pro Starter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (18. Februar 2011)

Danke


----------



## volki3 (18. Februar 2011)

Super 
Das Warten hat ein Ende


----------

